# Liquid co2 testing



## Chops (20 Jul 2014)

Ive purchased some easylife easycarbo and want to start dosing it but also need to know how much co2 is in my tank so i can monitor it. 
Is there a test kit for liquid co2 or do u still just use a drop checker?


----------



## Wallace (20 Jul 2014)

A drop checker won't work as there is no gas going into the tank to react with the solution in the drop checker. As for a liquid carbon test kit I have no idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fern (20 Jul 2014)

A drop checker won't change colour if you are dosing only easycarbo, Are you using pressurised co2 also?
Fern


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Jul 2014)

You dont really need to monitor it just start by adding the bottle dose daily then slowly increase to 2x dose over the next few days
Easycarbo will break down in the water and will be gone within 24hours
You cant measure it with a dropchecker
Vallis, some mosses, and a couple of other plants dont like higher doses but most plants.
I believe you can get test kits for it but they are specialised and probably very expensive
Stop worrying and start dosing, watch your flora & fauna and don't overdo it


----------



## Chops (20 Jul 2014)

Fern said:


> A drop checker won't change colour if you are dosing only easycarbo, Are you using pressurised co2 also?
> Fern


No. Just liquid co2[DOUBLEPOST=1405854632][/DOUBLEPOST]





Big clown said:


> You dont really need to monitor it just start by adding the bottle dose daily then slowly increase to 2x dose over the next few days
> Easycarbo will break down in the water and will be gone within 24hours
> You cant measure it with a dropchecker
> Vallis, some mosses, and a couple of other plants dont like higher doses but most plants.
> ...


Thanks. The only plants i have is java moss and eleocharis parvula (dwarf hair grass)
Tank is only 2 week old.


----------



## Fern (20 Jul 2014)

Follow what Big Clown suggests then 
Fern


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Jul 2014)

I used to dose 3.5x liquid carbon but had to ease off because the fish didn't like it.
If you plan on breeding shrimp i would dose as the bottle says. Most of the fish i had didn't mind 2.5x dose but i was worried about the long term affects
I did manage to grow hc and fissidens moss, healthy but slowly.
In your tank keep a close eye on your moss when using higher doses, I think this would be the first to suffer

And a cheaper alternative when you run out
http://www.fluidsensoronline.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=93_70_197&products_id=449


----------

